# Moving to Singapore this year 2015



## abhi2442 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi All, 

Good Afternoon,
MNC company has offered job with 4000 SGD/month , planning to stay as single for first year later bring my wife, please suggest if this amount is enough to live good life in singapore, also would like have idea on what kind housing to be looked for to save something


thanks
AP


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

If you are going to share with friends, your expenses would be around 2500 appx plus any airfare home . What kind of job. Google and see if it's normal pay.


----------



## abhi2442 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi AM,

thanks for your prompt reply, i did google to check my salary range based on experience of 6+ years as process engineer and found to be in middle range what usually people drawing there for similar job profile. i am further curious to understand if i want to stay with my wife what type of accommodation should i look for. by the way my office comes in jurong west area. please advice.

My wife holds degree of BHMS, will that help her to get any decent job in singpore?

thanks in advance

AP


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

I am yet to reach Singapore so can't comment on both your questions . If you are after a separate flat, rent itself would be around 2500


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I would recommend looking at legal rental HDB units in non-central areas. Housing will be the biggest part of your budget, so it's important to keep tight control on that major expense if you can. There are a few HDB studios and more HDB "2 room" units. I'd focus on those two types.

Take a look at your employer's place of work and the bus and train lines that run there, then look first at non-central residential areas that are located at stops along those bus and train lines. If you can avoid bus/train line connections that'll tend to keep the commuting time under control. It's also important to be within easy walking distance of a FairPrice supermarket specifically.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

This income is far below the average for Singaporean households and thus puts you in a relatively poor bracket, although you should be able to manage if you are careful.
If you want a flat on your own (rather than sharing one with others), you need to budget S$2000-3000/month for rent (and look for the cheaper HDBs in outlying areas). A room in a shared flat can cost as little as S$1000/month. For daily expenses, you need S$8000-1000/month per person for a simple lifestyle. You will not be able to afford any luxuries like travel, special food, cigarettes or alcohol and you cannot even dream of having a car or maid.


----------



## juyyo (Aug 19, 2015)

welcome to singapore!


----------

